# Crazy Jersey Weather!



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

A tornado and snow on tuesday!


HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK
NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE MOUNT HOLLY NJ
312 PM EST SAT NOV 15 2008

NJZ001-007>010-012-PAZ054-055-061-062-162015-
SUSSEX-WARREN-MORRIS-HUNTERDON-SOMERSET-MIDDLESEX-CARBON-MONROE-
LEHIGH-NORTHAMPTON-
312 PM EST SAT NOV 15 2008

...TORNADO WATCH 936 IN EFFECT UNTIL 9 PM EST THIS EVENING...

THIS HAZARDOUS WEATHER OUTLOOK IS FOR NORTHERN NEW
JERSEY...NORTHWEST NEW JERSEY...EAST CENTRAL PENNSYLVANIA AND
NORTHEAST PENNSYLVANIA.

.DAY ONE...THIS AFTERNOON AND TONIGHT.

PLEASE LISTEN TO NOAA WEATHER RADIO OR GO TO WEATHER.GOV ON THE
INTERNET FOR MORE INFORMATION ABOUT THE FOLLOWING HAZARDS.

TORNADO WATCH.

SHOWERS AND SCATTERED THUNDERSTORMS ARE EXPECTED INTO THIS EVENING.
MORE HEAVY RAIN COULD FALL INTO THIS EVENING. THERE IS THE RISK FOR
SEVERE THUNDERSTORMS AND ISOLATED TORNADOES THROUGH THIS EVENING.

.DAYS TWO THROUGH SEVEN...SUNDAY THROUGH FRIDAY.

NO HAZARDOUS WEATHER IS EXPECTED AT THIS TIME.

.SPOTTER INFORMATION STATEMENT...

SPOTTER ACTIVATION MAY BE NEEDED.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

im strapping everything down...... and snow tuesday would make my year


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Maybe the tornado and snow will happen at the same time. So when it starts to snow the wind will blow the snow away and you won't have to plow.


----------



## Gerry125 (Nov 18, 2007)

Time to trade in the plows for chainsaws and chippers


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

grandview;636987 said:


> Maybe the tornado and snow will happen at the same time. So when it starts to snow the wind will blow the snow away and you won't have to plow.


and you would only find that in jersey:crying:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

All this up stir....over a little bit of rain!


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

iceyman;636961 said:


> im strapping everything down...... and snow tuesday would make my year


yeah you can say that again.. we still dont have all of our contracts back in that had confirmed work already :/ but the important ones are already. Im supposed to pickup the new JD tractor tuesday too, see if that still happens, the snow will make me MORE thrilled though.

Im suppoed to go to etown on wesnesday for a JDM ford mustang/lighting race day too lol


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

^^^ etown is still open?


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

highlander316;637458 said:


> ^^^ etown is still open?


yeah til december i think.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

highlander316;637458 said:


> ^^^ etown is still open?


yea they ordered breakfast form my shop this morning..,.. prob like 2 more weeks


----------



## highlander316 (Oct 18, 2006)

hmmm cool. I've gone there to watch, usually NHRA but never run there. I've run at Island, but the track prep there is usually horrible so launching sucks.


----------

